# No Driving lights, and No Break Lights (Wiring Issue)



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

1997 Nissan Pick up.
202,000 miles.
2.4 L Auto
XE Body Style.
No Driving lights, and No Break Lights (Wiring Issue).


Been having lighting problems for few days now.

Have burned out (blown) about a dozen of the little red Fuses (10 amp ) Tail light fuses. under the dash board.

No Driving lights, and No Break Lights.
( will try to post pictures later.)

Removed other fuses to isolate the break light system, 
that failed to fix issue.

Removed the Driver Side Tail light Assyembly.
and Replaced the (10 amp ) Tail light fuse.

That actually allowed the passenger side tail light to work.

needless to say, I'd like both Tail light Assyemblies installed,
as Im sure the local police would like it as well.

Also Replaced all the Bulbs in the Driver Side Tail light Assyembly.
and that seemed to fix the problem for a few hours. However, the (10 amp ) Tail light fuse.

eventually blow out again.

I recall having an issue with an odd little washer on the break pedal,
that controls the break lights.


any suggestions?


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

..........


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Damn Google account photos.... 
...getting head-ache....
....need asprin...


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

photo was not shown


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

..........


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

by the way, I already checked the obvious stuff like, the battery, and the fuses, like I said.

Obviously what has causes this is a short, or some crossed wires. I'm hoping to get an "Smart " answer.

I already know its a wiring problem, (Im smarter than the average bear..)


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

*heres a pic I took while working on the lights*

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOYUnXy572gVbABQnDCGpNmn7Kowe4wJv9wmicp


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOYUnXy572gVbABQnDCGpNmn7Kowe4wJv9wmicp


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Let me guess: Your truck has a trailer wiring harness.

Everyone who has this problem usually has a trailer wiring harness spliced into the existing tail lights.

No one made a "kit" for these trucks back then, so our trucks had to be spliced into the existing electrical wires.

Usually, those splices were just two wires twisted together and covered with electrical tape. After 20 years of bumping around back there, that twisted pair of wires is coming lose under the electrical tape or some of the insulation on one of the wires has rubbed into because the wires were just left looped over pieces instead of being secured with cable ties.

Since you know what side has the wiring issues, start over there.

Crawl under the bed of the truck back where the spare tire goes. There you should find 4 wires that go to the taillights.

Trace those wires from where they exit the stock Nissan wiring loom to your taillight assembly (about 4-ft for each side).

Look for a wire that is messed up first (broken, frayed, or insulation stripped/rubbed off). If you find that, fix it.

If not, start taking the splices apart. Unwrap the 20 year old electrical tape, resplice the joints, solder them if possible, then rewrap them with fresh electrical tape.

You will need electrical tape, scissors or a pocket knife to cut it, a cheap Harbor Freight multi meter, and a soldering iron.

Sorry about taking so long to respond. I only visit this board looking for new posts once a day before work.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

the thing on the brake pedal is a rubber bumper that makes contact with the brake light switch. If the rubber bumper fell out from old age, the lights would stay on all the time.

Rubber bumper is also the problem usually when the cruise does not work, different switch on the brake lever, also one on the clutch if so equipped

Second the trailer harness causing the issues you are having.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello sir:

You are correct: my truck has a trailer wiring harness.

there was also a front signal light that was 1/2 full of rain water. down here in florida we had a bunch of rain in July, and a few days the streets were flooded.

I tore out the trailer wiring module, most of the trailer module 4-wire harness.

I was not happy with my fix job on the splice, so I expect I'll have to do it again.

perhaps this timw with a soldering iron to actually solder the wires.

Thank for your suggestion, by the way ( BTW ).

Shut-Trip


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

So, tail lights are working?

Oh, and FYI: Now, there are trailer wiring kits. I recently installed this CURT kit:

Amazon.com: CURT 55353 T-Connector: Automotive

You unbolt the taillights from inside the truck bed, unplug the taillight assembly, plug the CURT plug in, and plug your vehicle's wiring harness into the other side. It's so easy.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

After poking around a good part of the week end, At this point I would agree that its the wiring harness that is the problem... At this point, I am wondering about the availability and pricing of a completely new / dealer replacement? ( Im interested in the wireing part that runs from the Shock absorber area, up to the next segment of the Wiring harness / connector that is actually connected to the lamp assymblies.


If my "jack-of all trades" attempts to fix this issue fail me, Im just wondering what would be the estimate from a shop? or perhaps the Dealer service Dept. ?
care to guess? JP ?

Thanks in advance

Shut -Trip.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

If you mean the Nissan taillight wiring harness, you would have to call around to different dealerships to see if they have them on hand. It doesn't look like Nissan carries those parts anymore.

265 Rear Combination Lamp

266 License Plate Lamp

Usually, you will be left going to a pick-n-pull to grab what you need.

Luckily, though, most Hardbody trucks still have the tail light wiring harnesses in them. You just have to lay down in the dirt to dig them out from under the trucks (usually the wheels are gone, so getting under there is difficult).


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

tail lights are working !

after tracing the wiring under the bed of the truck...
actually found a two filiment bulb that had shorted out,

cleaned up that bulb and replace all the wiring and 
back on the road again..


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

above is a link (pic) of the melted terminals on a tail light bulb, 
which is what I discovered on my pick up.

http://volvoforums.com/forum/member...r-pics-95-picture-bad-light-bulb-s90-2176.jpg


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I never would have checked the passinger tail lights 'cause I removed the darn driver side tail light assymble,
and the problem went away (except I didnt have a driver side tail light assymble.)

Next I was looking for shorts in the wiring under the wiring under the truck bed, and about that time , I noticed the bult terminals being shorted.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Now you know what to look for next time.

:rollseyes:


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah the funny thing about wiring problems, is that one tail light may be out, and 
the actual short was in another tail light.

really weird. 

oh well it s fixed now.


----------

